# Amd und Netzteil



## Gigalau (28. Juni 2001)

Hallo


Ich habe in meinem PC folgende Hardware:

amd duron 700 mhz
128 mb sd-ram
hercules 3d prophet 4000xt
Netzwer- und Soundkarte
maxtor hdd, 15,3 gb
disketten- und cd-romlaufwerk

Und jetzt meine Frage:

reicht da mein 250 Watt Netzteil oder ist das zu schwach???

Ich war nämlich gestern in einem Laden und da sagte mir der Verkäufer, dass man amds besser mit 300 Watt speisen soll.


Gigalau

http://www.laurum.de


----------



## Pasdan (28. Juni 2001)

also ich lass meinen 1ghz athlon mit ner rivatnt mit nem  200er netzteil laufen
habe ne 40gb festplatte 128 mbram(133) und ne soundkarte, cdrom und diskette
und hab eigentlich keine probleme bisher gehabt
cu
Pasdan
:-[


----------

